# Exterior



## NEPS.US

Another wash to start painting at the end of the month.

I hate cedar roofs!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Nice job, the truck kinda pisses me off.


----------



## Workaholic

ewingpainting.net said:


> Nice job, the truck kinda pisses me off.


Why? 


You should of took that picture slightly to left, I find that leaner distracting. J/K


----------



## RPS

Sure, rub in the truck.


----------



## Rcon

Do you guys even _have _normal sized houses out there in New England? :jester:

Nice looking job! Should keep ya busy for a day or 2


----------



## johnpaint

That looks like a dollar per SF on that one.


----------



## RPS

So how are you going to approach this one? Type of paint/stain? What method? Did you want to share?


----------



## [email protected]

RPS said:


> So how are you going to approach this one? Tape of paint/stain? Did you want to share?


Type of paint and stain?
or
Tape off paint and stain?

I'm thinking the latter... :whistling2:


----------



## Rcon

johnpaint said:


> That looks like a dollar per SF on that one.


More like $3.50


----------



## RPS

oops! No, I meant what type of stain or paint and what method.


----------



## johnpaint

Rcon said:


> More like $3.50


No, anything over 75 cent is too much.


----------



## BC_Painter

Rcon said:


> More like $3.50


I'll do any exterior for 350

excluding materials

I CAN'T LOSE








sarcasm JUST IN CASE anyone was wondering......


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Workaholic said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> You should of took that picture slightly to left, I find that leaner distracting. J/K


it was a joke cause his truck thread :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

BC_Painter said:


> I'll do any exterior for 350
> 
> excluding materials
> 
> I CAN'T LOSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarcasm JUST IN CASE anyone was wondering......


I think some are having a hard time with sarcasm tonight :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines

Ooo shiny.


----------



## NCPaint1

Is the house vinyl sided? Looks it from the picture. I dig the look of those roofs, that and the tiles ( forget the name ). What product you thinking for the roof? Just a clear sealer, or stain sealer combo?

Oh, dont forget to paint the gutters


----------



## NCPaint1

ewingpainting.net said:


> the truck kinda pisses me off.


I like the truck!! I'll have a chili dog, no onions, cheesy fries, and a diet coke :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

NCPaint1 said:


> Is the house vinyl sided? Looks it from the picture. I dig the look of those roofs, that and the tiles ( forget the name ). What product you thinking for the roof? Just a clear sealer, or stain sealer combo?
> 
> Oh, dont forget to paint the gutters



:lol: That was too funny... thanks for the laugh.


----------



## 6126

NCPaint1 said:


> Oh, dont forget to paint the gutters


No problem :no: We have several members here that are qualified for painting gutters. :thumbsup: Theres a thread on gutters here that like 2 or 3 pages long.


----------



## NCPaint1

Woodland said:


> No problem :no: We have several members here that are qualified for painting gutters. :thumbsup: Theres a thread on gutters here that like 2 or 3 pages long.


Thats what I was referring to :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US

NCPaint1 said:


> Is the house vinyl sided? Looks it from the picture. I dig the look of those roofs, that and the tiles ( forget the name ). What product you thinking for the roof? Just a clear sealer, or stain sealer combo?
> 
> Oh, dont forget to paint the gutters


Cedar clap's solid stain. 

I'm not sure what your gettng at with the roof  It's just white cedar shingles. And no we are not touching them. They are left to weather naturally.


----------



## NEPS.US

RPS said:


> So how are you going to approach this one? Type of paint/stain? What method? Did you want to share?


The claps are very dry and the house is a few years overdue for a paint job. The claps will get a full coat of SW A-100 oil and two coats of SW Woodscapes Solid stain. All trim will get two coats of Duration Satin.


----------



## RPS

Sounds like a good system. If You tint your primer, do you really need two coats of woodscapes? Im doing a house that went too long in between paint jobs. Im going to use cabots problem solver and one coat of either woodscapes or pittsburg solid color stain.


----------



## plainpainter

That's the same sized home that I posted a thread of range of estimate pricing.


----------



## NEPS.US

And I was over 40% more than the high.


----------



## NCPaint1

Neps, sometimes the shake roofs actually get stained (transparent )....people do it...I personally like the weathered look.


----------



## RCP

NEPS.US said:


> And I was over 40% more than the high.


I want to see you in your snazzy, logo'd shirt in front of that purty truck!
I bet they could not resist you!:yes:


----------



## NEPS.US

NCPaint1 said:


> Neps, sometimes the shake roofs actually get stained (transparent )....people do it...I personally like the weathered look.


Really? I never knew.:jester:


----------



## 6126

NCPaint1 said:


> Thats what I was referring to :thumbup:


Yes, I know. I also forgot to mention the $500 paint job thread too.  Anyway, nice looking house NEPs. Maybe we will get to see some photos during the job? :whistling2:


----------



## RCP

Or after? How did it turn out?


----------



## NEPS.US

Not yet. A few more days.


----------



## NEPS.US

Finished


----------



## NEPS.US

plainpainter said:


> That's the same sized home that I posted a thread of range of estimate pricing.


Wanna take a stab at the price? :whistling2:


----------



## Rcon

NEPS.US said:


> Wanna take a stab at the price? :whistling2:


$3.50


----------



## Rcon

That looks great man ... now they just need a new roof :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US

Roof is actually in great shape. Looks terrible in the pics.


----------



## RCP

Looks good, although the lighting and composition in the before pictures looks better to me! 
Is that a common thing for the roof to look like that? Is it just weathered?


----------



## NEPS.US

RCP said:


> Looks good, although the lighting and composition in the before pictures looks better to me!
> Is that a common thing for the roof to look like that? Is it just weathered?


Thanks Bill. 

Yup, just weathered cedar.


----------



## aaron61

I could do a soft roof wash & have that thing looking like new!


----------



## Rcon

NEPS.US said:


> Thanks Bill.


:lol:


----------



## NEPS.US

aaron61 said:


> I could do a soft roof wash & have that thing looking like new!


Usually here in New England most people that have cedar roof have them because they want them to weather naturally. It's part of the "look".


----------



## 6126

Awesome


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

NEPS, Not trying to take away from your thread. But yes, its a common look.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Great looking job by the way! I always liked the "New England" look. Grey siding & white trim.....


----------



## VanDamme

Looks great! Were you able to reach the gable end (circled) from the roof? If not, can you explain how you did it?


----------



## Scottclarkpainting

I would love the chance to paint a house like that. Nothing like that here in Australia.
I would just love to paint one house in USA, something of that look for a great photo for my portfolio. It would be a great experience, anyone care to let me help them out?


----------



## johnpaint

VanDamme said:


> Looks great! Were you able to reach the gable end (circled) from the roof? If not, can you explain how you did it?


You don't want to go up there while there is dew on the roof, that's for sure.


----------



## NEPS.US

VanDamme said:


> Looks great! Were you able to reach the gable end (circled) from the roof? If not, can you explain how you did it?


We just used a roof hook on a ladder, a pivot tool, a 8 ft step and a safety harness. It was not a bad as it looks.


----------



## NEPS.US

johnpaint said:


> You don't want to go up there while there is dew on the roof, that's for sure.


Standing or walking the cedar roof was fine. My boots really grabbed well.


----------



## NEPS.US

Scottclarkpainting said:


> I would love the chance to paint a house like that. Nothing like that here in Australia.
> I would just love to paint one house in USA, something of that look for a great photo for my portfolio. It would be a great experience, anyone care to let me help them out?


Hop a plane and I'll put ya' to work mate.


----------



## VanDamme

NEPS.US said:


> We just used a roof hook on a ladder, a pivot tool, a 8 ft step and a safety harness. It was not a bad as it looks.


Thanks! Never have used ladder hooks. Need to look in to that.


----------



## VanDamme

johnpaint said:


> You don't want to go up there while there is dew on the roof, that's for sure.


John......I have cork over-shoes for really steep shake roofs


----------



## Scottclarkpainting

NEPS.US said:


> Hop a plane and I'll put ya' to work mate.



So whats the going rate ?  Hell I would paint a house for a roof over my head and food on the table nothing more. 
Free painter for a week or two. How bout next june?


----------



## johnpaint

VanDamme said:


> John......I have cork over-shoes for really steep shake roofs


Do those leave marks?


----------



## NEPS.US

Here is another we just finished last week.


----------



## NEPS.US

One from last year and the neighbor's house this week. Both are deceiving from the front.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

I like homes with natural barriers to shield them in. Not a wide open spaces kiond of guy, so it would be a treat to work on it.


----------



## johnpaint

NEPS.US said:


> One from last year and the neighbor's house this week. Both are deceiving from the front.


Such a nice place.


----------



## VanDamme

johnpaint said:


> Do those leave marks?


John, Sorry I missed this. Yes they do leave some shallow spike marks, but they don't violate the integrity of the shingles. That sounded kind of dirty.


----------



## VanDamme

NEPS.US said:


> Here is another we just finished last week.


No scaffold? Haha!

Looks good!


----------



## RCP

Very nice!


----------



## straight_lines

Nice jobs Neps.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Great looking jobs NEPS!!! :thumbsup: 

I love the housing stock in your neck of the woods.....


----------



## Workaholic

So that's what a professional job looks like.


----------

